# Today is Penguin Awareness Day, Some Nice Photos in Their Honor!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)

More here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

Ooo, I LIKE penguins! I'm always aware of them, but there aren't that many around here ... 

Great pics - thank you!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2016)

I :heartenguins!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2016)

One of my favourite magic places is Phillip Island where the fairy penguins come ashore each night and make their way up the beach on their way to the burrows.

http://ariaeappleford.com/2014/02/23/my-kind-of-faeries-phillip-island/


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2016)

Love penguins.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

My earliest exposure to penguins ... 







Pen-gu-ins - I still pronounce it that way LOL!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 20, 2016)

Penguins are cute, but I hear tell they are rather debauched.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Penguins are cute, but I hear tell they are rather debauched.



All the better! 

They also go to extraordinary lengths to take care of their children.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2016)

CLICK HERE
.
<a href="http://rsmg.pbsrc.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/Fun%20Stuff/Pengwin.gif~c200" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[video]http://rsmg.pbsrc.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/Fun%20Stuff/Pengwin.gif~c200[/video]


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2016)

It's clever the way they waddle. Looks like they might tip over at any moment.


----------

